# American Galvanizes Association



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 فبراير 2017)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (15 فبراير 2017)

https://sites.google.com/site/galvanizationplant/home/mrahl-aljlfnte


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (18 فبراير 2017)

مشكور بارك الله بك


----------

